# Sound decoders



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

Where can you get n-scale engines with sound decoders in them.
I am to old to install them any more.
Jerbear


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Steam or diesels?


----------



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

Both.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Athearn's 4-8-8-4 Big Boy and 4-6-6-4 Challengers.
Walthers Heritage 2-6-6-2 Mallet
Broadway Limited Imports N scale offerings,E8-9 series and a few others I believe.

Sound equipped N scale locomotives are still limited in choice and there can be a couple more I don't know about.However,thank to "limited production" by our friendly manufacturers,the ones I listed are likely "out of stock" everywhere and you may have a hard time finding one.Ebay may be your best option but be ready to dig in your wallet to buy one,especially the Big Boy and Challengers.

If you ever see a new model advertised,don't wait if you want one...they vanish from suppliers in no time.


----------

